# Warrior/Martial Artist & Weapon connection



## Black Dragon (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm just curious is there any connection between a warrior/martialartist & his/her weapon. My main reason for asking is based on some expirience i've had namely:
1.I lost my 3-Section Staff and a set of nunchuks when we moved house, I felt like a part of me died.

2.I find it uncomfortable doing forms and training with my friends' weapons.

Sooo is there any truth in my hunches


----------



## Nikolas P. (Jun 6, 2004)

Sure. Since it's almost impossible to make an exact replica of an object in an environment with gravity, even mass-produced weapons of the same ilk will differ from one another. (And hand-forged ones obviously will.) One gets used to the heft and the swing of their own weapon, and if you use it long enough, any other will feel strange.

I won't get into the spiritual/esoteric connection, though, since it defies description and makes you seem like a crackpot if you try.  

On an aside, if you have gotten formal training in the 3-section-staff, where did you and in what style? I've always wanted to learn how to use one.


----------

